# Animated Talking Busts - Fixing the loud volume



## Corona Mike (Oct 21, 2011)

I love my animated talking busts I bought at Sams Club last year, but they were just too loud to use where I wanted them and they had no volume adjustment. Failing to tone them down enough by covering the speakers with styrofoam, I finally added a volume control. Here's how:

1. I bought two mini volume controls at Radio Shack (part #271-0215, $3.70 each)
2. Next, open the back of each talking bust.
3. The volume control has 3 terminals. Looking at if from the back, they're numbered 1-2-3 left to right.
4. Remove one wire from the speaker and solder it to terminal 3.
5. Solder a jumper wire from terminal 2 to the speaker where you removed the wire in step 4.
6. Drill a hole to mount the volume control.
7. Mount the volume control. This control has a very short throw to go from silent to full blast so you will need to carefully nudge it to the desired volume.

There are photos attached. Try as I might, I couldn't get them in order! They illustrate the steps listed.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Way cool fix,they are way too loud!thanks


----------



## Corona Mike (Oct 21, 2011)

Hope it helps. This halloween we were able to place them right near the door without drowning out the "Trick or treat."


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

Me too,I'm going to hit RS sometime today.The bust are sitting on my work bench waiting for me.


----------

